# Jaw Jackers, how do you like them?



## foundupnorth (Jan 23, 2011)

I've heard of them but have never seen one used. Would like to hear some opinions on them before I make a purchase, thanks in advance.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Got 2 last Christmas have only used them a couple times so still learning about them myself. So far I like them. They are simple to set up( the first time can take some time till you get the hang of it) and fold down nice for carrying. They do have a warning sticker that says to stay clear of the rod path. Caught the rod in the arm once wearing winter coat but that would hurt if it caught your face.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive had a pair for about 4 years now and love mine, I typically set it up with a minnow on a small jighead a foot off the bottom, and spread them around me about 25 ft away on each side of me, that way you can hear them go off, ( snap!) yes youll miss a few bites but on every trip I get 2-3 fish on them that I would not have gotten otherwise so I see it as a bonus rod. Ive taken many LMB and several big channel catfish in the 7-10 lb range with them along with many crappies and perch too. cant go wrong for the money in my opinion and you can use your own rods on it. also can adjust the tensioner with the wingnut device.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

This one is similar to a Jaw Jacker, caught a few walleye and lots of pike with it.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have 4 of them and love them. They count as a tip up but you can use your own rods with them. Like Mark said any fish I catch on them I see as a bonus fish. There have been times where most of my fish came off the jawjackers.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Decoy hound said:


> This one is similar to a Jaw Jacker, caught a few walleye and lots of pike with it.
> View attachment 249119


Who makes that model it looks pretty nice


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I’ll have to look tomorrow, can’t remember the name right now. They are all metal and really simple to setup. I bought them from Mark’s Bait and Tackle


----------

